# anyone on Ultram?



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi,I am wondering if any of you have used Ultram for severe fibro pain,I have just tried it recently, it helps a lot,but am concerned re if is addictive or not....seems to be conflicting info re this.Any info would be appreciated!thanks.Beth


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Beth, I take Ultram 125 mgs a day.Out of all the pain meds that I have tried Ultram is the only one that I can take and still be clear headed to do my job.This and all meds effect people diffrently.I wish I could say that Ultram has taken all my pain away but I can't I still have good days and bad days. I now can go to work everyday and do my job ok.I have a very high stress job but I now can handle things alot better. I have heard diffrent storys about Ultram being addictive but I have never read that any where.I told my MD that I would not take ANYTHING addictive.I wish you the best of luck on this and please keep us informed on how things are going for you . Take Care Pat


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Pat-thank you so much for your response!I really appreciate it.So far,the ultram is helping for the fibro as well as all the bulged discs in my back(injury in 1988).I am really hopeful,as it does not make me sleepy.Any others on Ultram,stand up and let yourselves be counted!







Have a great day.Beth


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Oh yeah, I love it! It really helped me start to sleep again, and I still take it during a flare up.AZ


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have a prescription for it but am afraid to try it. I am so afraid of side effects from medicines. Maybe after my surgery is over I will give it a try. Anyone have bad side effects?


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

As I understand it is a synthetic type of morphine, so it is not addictive, yet an excellent pain reliever. AZ


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I wonder if I would be allergic to this drug since I'm allergic to morphine. It sounds like it is definitely working for some.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2001)

I can't take synthetic codiene and am really allergic to codiene. Took Ultram this last time my back flared up. It helped some. No side effects really except caused C. That might hav been a real blessing. Sunny


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

http://thriveonline.oxygen.com/medical/lib...gs/202789b.html Some docs say how it can cause bleeding in the stomach. But, think that is if you take it for a long period of time, like celebrex.Each of us is diffrent.ck what it says here on this site.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Thank you for the link,starcatcher.I learned a few things re the med I hadnt before.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi celticlady. It does appear I take Ultram too, only it's called Tramadol or Zydol over here in the UK. It is the most effective painkiller I have tried so far (a bit better than Co-Proxamol), but isn't effective enough for me. I am glad I have it though!!







best wishes everyone, susan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Some info on Ultram use with Fibromyalgia: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/hottopic.html


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Susan Purry-thanks for the great link on fibro


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

I take up to 300 mg per day of Ultram. It is the only drug that I have taken that provides enough relief to allow me to work full-time. I did find out, however, that I am physically dependent upon it. I neglected to take it for two days during a particularly nasty kidney infection. I became unable to sit still and broke out in a cold sweat. After I realized that not taking the Ultram might be causing my symptoms, I took my normal dose and within an hour my symptoms had abated. I have since done some research on Ultram and found that my experience was not unusual. However, I don't mind being dependent upon it as long as it helps with the pain.


----------

